# [OT] Kaufberatung AMD64

## simon

Hallo Gentoo User!

Ich habe bisher meine Rechner immer selber zusammen geschraubt, und werde das wohl auch weiterhin tun. Moechte nicht die Verantwortung in die Haende von einem "billigen" Hardwaregeschaeft geben.

Leider hat sich seit meinem letzten Einkauf doch sehr viel am HW-Sektor getan, ich blick da irgendwie nicht mehr durch. Da hier sicherlich einige Bastler und Experten im Forum sind, werfe ich diese Frage einfach in den Raum. Ein fruchtbareres Forum kenn ich nicht.

Dir Grundmotivation ist eigentlich die Lautstaerke, welches mein momentanes Athlon-TB System macht. Der Big-Tower ist vollgestopft mit einigen Lueftern und ich moechte den Grundpegel etwas reduzieren. Die Athlon-TB sind ja bekannt fuer die lautstarken Luefert (und mein Luefter ist eigentlich recht leise ;o). Nur sehe, besser gesagt, hoere ich in der Arbeit, das so ein P4-System wesentlich leiser sein kann. Trotzdem reizt mich ein AMD64 System, der Spieltrieb kommt ja dann doch immer wieder durch und die Leistungsaufnahme ist doch wesentlich geringer.

Ich habe vor, neben einem 32-Bit System parallell ein 64-Bit System zu installieren (Gentoo, was sonst ;o). Gegebenenfalls kann ich dann einfacher wechseln und schon etwas testen. Ganz vertraue ich dem noch nicht, vor allem gibt es sicherlich einige Dinge, die nicht auf AMD64 laufen (lasse mich allerdings gerne belehren).

Doch nun etwas konkreter, die Hauptaugenmerke sind:

- Lautstaerke (dh. Luefter) und Temperatur im allgemeinen (da ich wohl weiterhin mit 4 Festplatten im Gehaeuse leben werde. 2 sind fuer die Systeme, 2 fuer die Daten)

- Stabilitaet (ich muss nicht die letzte Performance rauskitzeln noch will ich Uebertakten, der Rechner muss stabil laufen)

- logischerweise "optimale" Unterstuetzung von Linux fuer alle Komponenten (Chipsatz, onboard Netzwerk falls vorhanden usw)

- optimalerweise 4 IDE-Controller bzw Kanaele (zumindest meine 2 grossen Datenplatten werde ich sicher nicht austauschen)

- meine langgediente TI4200 AGP-Karte moechte ich weiter betreiben. Ich bin nicht der Zocker, aber die Spiele die ich momentan besitze laufen damit sehr angenehm. Nehme ich mir mit dieser Entscheidung die Moeglichkeit fuer einen spaeteren Ausbau?

- aja, man muss diese Komponenten noch kaeuflich erwerben koennen - logisch

dh. in folgenden Teile moechte ich investieren:

- Motherboard, ohne weitere Luefter fuer Chipsatz, mit AGP (der auch die Grafikkarte vertraegt?), stabil und doch performant

- CPU (bevorzugt sind AMD64 mit wenig Temperaturentwicklung und leisem Luefter)

- Speicher (zumindest 1GB)

Wie sieht es bei dieser Hardware mit den Netzteil aus? Ich habe ein 350W Marken-Netzeil (die Marke faellt mir gerade nicht ein) eingebaut. 

Wie ich so gelesen habe, duerfen die AGP-Plaetze teilweise nicht sehr viel Leistung liefern (meine TI4200 benoetigt leider recht viel davon).

Ich wuerde mich ueber ein paar Tipps zu einem kostenguenstigen Migrationspfad freuen und hoffe jemand kann seine Erfahungen mit mir teilen.

Simon

mod-edit: +[OT] --slick

----------

## appelgebak

Sieh zu, dass du ein Mainboard mit 939-er Sockel bekommst, dazu  einen AMD 64 mit Winchester-Innerei.

Braucht bemerkenswert wenig Strom (gute 60 Watt), aber du solltest Dir überlegen, ob du nicht noch ein 

paar Mark investierst und auf S-ATA wechselst.  Muß aber nicht.

Aber der 350-Watt-Trafo wird sich 'n bissche Langweilen...

Appel

----------

## simon

 *appelgebak wrote:*   

> Sieh zu, dass du ein Mainboard mit 939-er Sockel bekommst, dazu  einen AMD 64 mit Winchester-Innerei.
> 
> Braucht bemerkenswert wenig Strom (gute 60 Watt), aber du solltest Dir überlegen, ob du nicht noch ein 
> 
> paar Mark investierst und auf S-ATA wechselst.  Muß aber nicht.
> ...

 

Gibt es einen Chipsatz, den man bevorzugen sollte?

Wie ist es mit S-ATA? Haben diese Boards dann nur noch S-ATA oder gibt es auch noch IDE? Ich habe 2x160G, die will ich nicht auch ersetzen muessen. Anfangs ein paralleler Betrieb ist also muss. Das ich fuer das System eine S-ATA verwende, kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen.

 *appelgebak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber der 350-Watt-Trafo wird sich 'n bissche Langweilen...
> 
> 

 

Benoetigen diese Board eigentlich wieder spezielle Anschluesse (Power)?

Simon

----------

## Ruad

MB mit 939er Sockel gibt es sowohl mit AGP- als auch mit PCI-Expressschnittstellen.

Die meisten Boards sind sowohl für deine "alten" IDE-Platte geeignet als auch für die neuen S-ATA-Platten. Kannst also gleichzeitig rumspielen.

Ob der Stromanschluss ans Board selbst noch der selbe ist? Ich vermute, da es ja noch die selben ATX-Spezifikationen sind und dazu gehört meines Wissens auch der Stromanschluss fürs Board.

S-ATA-Platten benötigen jedoch eigene Anschlussstecker. Neue Netzteile haben davon in der Regel 1-4 direkt dabei.

Ich "glaube", dass es auch Adapter für die alten Stromstecker gibt, aber praktischer wäre da wohl in der Tat ein neues Netzteil, wenn du dir S-ATA-Platten näher ansehen willst.

Ach ja, normale PCI Steckplätze haben in der Regel noch alle Boards, egal ob mit PCI-Express oder AGP (falls die Frage noch aufkommen sollte)

Edit:

Beispielbild kannst du hier sehen. (Nur Beispiel, keine Boardempfehlung für dich  :Wink:  )

----------

## tester0815

aloha 

empfehlen kann ich dir ein nforce 4 board. die haben so richtig zunder und die nötige ausstattung das du auch für die zukunft gerüstet bist.

am besten nimmst ein asus oder msi und davon die deluxe variante. die haben alles an ausstattung was man sich wünscht.

nen neues netzteil wirst du aber wahrscheinlich brauchen, da weder der stromstecker passt noch die ampere ausreichen werden.

die meisten sockel 939 maschinen mit 1 gb ram und mehr als zwei laufwerken und pciExpress grakka genehmigen sich nämlich ordentlich strom.

auch wenn der meiste strom nicht von der cpu verbraucht wird. außerdem sollte bei einem solchen rechner ein neues anständiges netzteil pflicht sein. zb ein ennermax da ist gleich alles dabei strom anschlüsse für sockel 939 sata usw. da kann nix passieren

bei den kernen würde ich nicht den winchester empfehlen sondern die neueren 90nm kerne. ich glaube die heißen venice. 

laut e-bug.de beschreibung:

"Der "Venice" Kern im neuen E3 Stepping bietet zahlreiche 

Verbesserungen gegenüber dem vorherigen Winchester Kern bei AMD Athlon64 Prozesoren. 

Die größten Verbesserungen sind: 

Die Unterstützung von SSE3 Befehlen, diese war vorher nur Intel Prozessoren vorbehalten 

Ein besseres Speicherinterface das jetzt auch mit max. 4 Speichermodulen mit 200/400 MHZ (PC3200) zurechtkommt. Bitte 

beachten Sie hierbei die Hinweise ob für IHR EINGESETZTES Mainboard hierfür Double oder Single Sided bestückte Module 

verwendet werden müssen 

Eine noch bessere Fertigungsqualität führt zu nochmals verringertem Stromverbrauch und besserer Übertaktbarkeit des 

neuen Venice Kerns. 

Der Venice Kern wird die Winchester Prozessoren ablösen, diese sind kaum noch verfügbar, wir empfehlen daher 

entsprechend bei Athlon64 Prozessoren die neuen Venice Prozessoren zu wählen. 

Die Kompatibiläten sind normalerweise kein Problem, bitte informieren Sie sich ggf. ob zur richtigen Erkennung der 

Prozessoren ein BIOS Update durchgeführt werden muß. "

leider wirst du bei einem nforce 4 nicht deine Ti4200 behalten können da diese boards bis jetzt nur als pciExpress lieferbar sind.

aber wenn du einmal ein nforce 4 hast wirst du keine anderes wollen. ersten gibts nix schnelleres im moment und außerdem sind alle komponenten wie zb. gigabyte lan usw extrem schnell angebunden. solch eine geschwindigkeit findest du bei keinem via board. 

leider hat zb. das asus nforce board auch einen chipsatz lüfter der aber kaum hörbar ist.

die ganzen sachen passen zwar jetz nicht so ganz zu deinen vorgaben aber die investition würde sich für dich auf jedenfall lohnen...

mfg

----------

## 76062563

 *tester0815 wrote:*   

> leider hat zb. das asus nforce board auch einen chipsatz lüfter der aber kaum hörbar ist.

 

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen mein Northbridgelüfter ist extrem laut, deswegen hab ich ihn ausgetauscht (was allerdings Garantieverlust bedeutet)

----------

## franzf

Hi,

Mich würde hierzu interessieren, welche Speicher unterstützt werden.

Bis auf den Intel955 scheint noch kein Board DDR533 bzw. DDR667 zu unterstützen.

Selbst _extrem_ teure Boards (Tyan Thunder für über 1000) kommen nur mit Unterstützung für DDR400.

@simon:

-Deine IDE-Platten bekommst du auf alle Fälle unter. Mindestens 2 Anschlüsse stehen immer zur Verfügung.

-Da die AMD-Prozessoren _deutlich_ weniger Leistung als vergleichbare Intel-Prozessoren aufnehmen, müssen sie auch nicht so stark gekühlt werden, ergo ein leiserer Betrieb. Wenn du einen guten Gehäuse-Lüfter besitzt, kannst du (was ich bisher gelesen hab) Kühler ohne Lüfter betreiben. Gibt dafür ja spezielle Kühlkörper.

-AGP8x ist deprecated. Du wirst irgendwann keine solchen mehr kriegen. PCIe 16x ist also dringend empfehlenswert. Etwas mehr als 100 sind für eine nvidia 6600 gut investiert. Nvidia wird von Linux ja auch optimal unterstützt.

Mit dem Netzteil weiß ich jetzt nicht. Neuere Boards haben da 24-poligen Anschluss. Alte Boards hatten 20-poligen. Wenn dein Netzteil 24-polig unterstützt ist es sicher kein Problem. Mehr kann ich dir hier leider auch nicht sagen.

Ciao dann

Franz

----------

## simon

Hmmm,

diese ganzen Antworten werfen wieder mehr Fragen auf. War gerade dabei den Kreis der Motherboards etwas einzuschrenken, nun wird es wieder etwas komplzierter.

Ich muss nicht die letzte Leistung aus dem Chipsatz kitzeln, wenn dann noch ein neues Netzteil und eine ordentliche Grafikkarte hinzukommt, dann steigt der Gesamtpreis doch wieder recht ordentlich.

Ich verwende den Rechner seltenst zum Spielen, deshalb moechte ich solange die Grafikkarte lebt diese auch nicht austauschen. Andererseits habe ich immer wieder die Erfahrung gemacht, das aeltere Grafikkarten in neuen Boards nicht wirklich mitspielen. Welche Grafikarten sind momentan so der (sehr) gute Durchschnitt, muss auch nicht die allerletzte Generation sein.

Bevor ich all diese Antworten gelesen habe, kamen diese beiden Boards in meine Auswahl:

- ASUS A8V Deluxe, K8T800 Pro (http://www.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=A8V%20Deluxe&langs=01)

hier stoert mich auf alle Faelle die Angabe zum AGP-Port (1 x AGP8X (1.5V only))

- MSI K8T Neo2-F, K8T800 Pro (http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=608)

Ich vermuete, das sind beides Boards der etwas aelteren Generation, hab ich recht?

Sollte man der boxed oder tray Version der CPU den Vorzug geben?

Das Netzteil ist ein Enermax 350W, wieviel polig der Anschluss ist, kann ich nun nicht sagen.

Besten Dank fuer den zahlreichen Input,

Simon

----------

## tester0815

hi

das mit dem lauten onboard lüfter kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. habe ein asus board beim dem geht es. wobei das natürlich subjektiv ist wie laut ein rechner bzw ein lüfter ist.

zu den chipsätzen;

es geht ja auch nicht darum die letzte leistung aus dem chipsatz zu kitzel, sondern darum das bei den neuen chipsätzen zum ersten mal die angeschlossenen geräte richtig schnell angebunden sind.

man kann dateien auf usb platten kopieren ohne das der rechner sich nicht mehr wirklich rührt, der gigabyte lan adapter kann zum ersten mal zeigen was er wirklich kann usw.

selbst wenn du das jetzt nicht ausnutzt, in der nicht mehr als zu fernen zukunft wirst du es.

wenn ich mir zum beispiel deinen jetzigen rechner anschaue hast du dafür bestimmt mal richtig viel geld bezahlt. du hast ihn damals gelauft weil du eine maschine wolltest mit der du verhältnismäsig lange spielen und arbeiten kannst. wenns damals nicht sogar das top model war. da hast du auch noch nicht auf ein paar DM geschaut oder?

so ist es jedenfalls bei mir. ich kaufe mir was ordentliches und habe lange spass daran. zb. mein alter 32bit rechner.

da ist ein nforce 2 board von msi drin. das board ist jetzt schon wirklich alt aber dank 1 gb ram und einem 3200+ barton kern kann das teil doch noch mithalten.

hat damals auch ein haufen geld gekostet ist aber sein geld wert gewesen wenn ich dagegen zb. die damaligen via kt400 chipsätze sehe die im gegensatz dazu extrem lahm sind.

aber das ist natürlich eine grosse geld frage. und man dazu auch geteilter meinung sein. aber wenn du schon ein amd 64 system kaufen willst dann schöpf doch wenigsten alle möglichkeiten aus die diese neue technik bringt weil von der performance ist ein 3000+ amd 64 zu einem 3000+ 32bit barton nicht viel schneller.

selbst von der lautstärke her dank eines artik cooper silent 2 tc für 7 gehen sich die pc nicht aus dem weg.

der einzige vorteil der neuen cpu'S ist meiner meinung nach und jetzt nicht über mich herfallen, die neuen chipsätze.

stromsparen ist natürlich schön aber wenn man zwei oder mehr sata platten und eine dicke grakka im rechner stecken hat kann man sich das stromsparen auch schenken wenn man sich dann noch den wirkungsgrad der meisten billigen netzteile ansieht kann man es sowieso vergessen.

also die chipsätze sind das einzige und dann nen via nehmen?? naja... ... 

kauf nen nforce 4

http://www.msi-technology.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=430

http://www.asus.de/products/mb/socket939/a8v-e-d/overview.htm

muss ja nicht die deluxe variante sein und nen 3500+ mit venice kern.

ne nvidia 6200( die reicht wahrscheinlich für deine spiele) oder wenns für die zukunft sein soll ne 6600 gt oder sowas.. 

und ganz wichtig ein gescheites netzteil. (entweder ein ennermax oder eins mit einem 120 cm lüfter was amd 64 zertifiziert ist, ganz wichtig...) ===edit: schau ob du einen adapter bekommst für dein netzteil... sowas sollte es aber geben... ach ja vergleich doch mal die ampere deines 350 watt netzteils mit denen eines amd 64 zertifizierten auf allen leitungen.. damit es nachher keine bösen überraschungen gibt====

wenn noch ein wenig geld übrig ist dann nimm noch ein silentmaxx gehäuse kostet bei e-bug 70 und ist schon fertig vorgedämmt. da höst man dann gar nix mehr.

dürfte wesentlich leiser sein als dein jetziger pc.....

oder probiers erst mal mit deinem alten gehäuse.... 

edit: tray oder andere lüfter ist rille..... die sind bei den amd 64 fast gleich laut.

MFG

----------

## simon

 *tester0815 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ich mir zum beispiel deinen jetzigen rechner anschaue hast du dafür bestimmt mal richtig viel geld bezahlt. du hast ihn damals gelauft weil du eine maschine wolltest mit der du verhältnismäsig lange spielen und arbeiten kannst. wenns damals nicht sogar das top model war. da hast du auch noch nicht auf ein paar DM geschaut oder?
> 
> 

 

Ich habe mir diesen damals gekauft, als schon die naechste Generation der Athlons am Markt war, mache ich eigentlich immer so. Die Grafikarte kam dann wiederum spaeter. Damals gab es allerdings nur AGP.

 *tester0815 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kauf nen nforce 4
> 
> http://www.msi-technology.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=430
> ...

 

Es ist schon richtig, nur will ich nicht auf einen Schwung alles austauschen. Dann wuerde ich selbstverstaendlich aus den vollen Schoepfen. Ich muss mir das einmal durchrechnen, wie gross der Unterschied wirklich ist.

Danke fuer die vielen Infos, werd mich heute Abend wohl weiter durch den Dschungel schlagen....

Simon

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Servus!

Also, ich hab' das 'MSI K8T Neo2-FIR'. Bis auf die Lüftersteuerung bei Cool'n'Quiet bin ich sehr zufrieden. Und die wird sicher demnächst dann mit einem BIOS-Update gehen. Linux-Unterstützung des VIA-SATA ist gegeben, den Promise-Controller nutze ich nicht. Ebenso kann ich nix über Firewire sagen.

Nimm Dir auf jeden Fall den neuen 939er Sockel. Denn, was noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde: Du hast dann Dual-Channel-Speicherzugriff. Und das ist verdammt schnell. Brauchst allerdings speziellen Speicher.

Beim Netzteil wäre ich vorsichtig. 19-20 Ampere auf der 12V-Leitung brauchst Du schon; wenn Deine Grafikkarte dann noch viel zieht, eher mehr. Die Absolut-Angabe der Netzteilleistung ist irrelevant, quasi ein Marketing-Trick. Denn Leistung auf der 5V-Leitung bringt Dir nichts. Schau auf das Typenschild Deines Netzteils, ob es die Leistung bringt auf 12V.

Geräusch: Ich hab' nen BigTower SilentMaxx. Der ist Spitze. Und die Gehäuselüfter werden über die temperaturabhängige Drehzahlsteuerung meines Netzteils mitgeregelt. Bigtower sollte sein, damit das System genug Luft zum Atmen hat und die Erwärmung langsamer vonstatten geht; damit ist er auch leiser. Midi-Tower sind eine Pein.

Falls Du Interesse an meinen genauen Spezifikationen hast, PM mich einfach an (oder ICQ, oder, oder, oder...).

----------

## franzf

Was mir für dich spontan einfällt ist ein nvidia-Board mit integrierter Grafik. Da kannste normal arbeiten. Wenn dich der Spieltrieb überkommt, rüste einfach Grafik (PCIe) nach. Ist wohl die beste Lösung, da du eine geringere Anfangs-Investition tätigen musst.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## simon

Nach etwas intensiverem Studium der ganzen Sache und etwas Recherche, werde ich wohl bis auf weiteres auf PCIe verzichten. Laut mehreren (wie ich meine recht guten Quellen wie Toms Hardwareguide) zahlt sich fuer meine Anwendungen PCIe nicht wirklich aus. Ausserdem wird AGP nicht von heute auf morgen aussterben, sollte ich wirklich noch Lust auf mehr Grafikleistung bekommen.

Der nvidia-Chipsatz hat den Nachteil, das noch ein Luefter mehr am Motherboard ist - teilweise sind diese auch nicht unbedingt leise. Deshalb habe ich mich auf die K8T-Boards gestuerzt.

Karsten hat mich auf die Idee mit dem Netzteil gebracht. Ich werde wohl auch in diese Richtung etwas unternehmen, damit die beiden Gehaueseluefter reguliert werden. Dann bleibt nur noch der Kuehler von CPU und Grafikkarte.

Gentoo spendiere ich eine SATA-Platte, somit hab ich auch weniger Platten im Gehaeuse und Nutz etwas die Leistung aus. Auf Raid kann ich gut und gern verzichten, lieber spiegle ich 2 Platten mit rsync, da spielt dann auch gleich mein Notebook mit.

Besten Dank fuer die vielen Hinweise, ihr wart mir wirklich eine Hilfe und hat mir zu etwas mehr Durchblick verholfen.

Simon

----------

## Kodiak

 *simon wrote:*   

> Der nvidia-Chipsatz hat den Nachteil, das noch ein Luefter mehr am Motherboard ist - teilweise sind diese auch nicht unbedingt leise. Deshalb habe ich mich auf die K8T-Boards gestuerzt.

 

Kommt tatsächlich aufs Board an. Ich hab z.B. den nForce4 passiv gekühlt drauf.

----------

## tester0815

ich sage nur nforce 4.... LOL

aber warum nimmst nicht ein pentium M board mit nem pentium m... das ding rockt auch und ist wirklich leise... dann brauchst dir zum thema kühlung und lautstärke keine gedanken zu machen....

son schöner pentium M mit 2 MB cache Dothan Kern so 2GHz ....... das geht ab...Last edited by tester0815 on Tue May 24, 2005 9:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## R4miu5

mmh.. vielleicht ist der pentium trotzdem einen blick wert, schließlich unterstützen die meisten inzwischen auch 64bit.

----------

## simon

Tsss, bis ich weiss wofuer ich mich entscheiden werde, kommt schon die naechste Generation   :Smile: 

Bloede Frage, weil ich nirgends die definitive Aussage finde. Der Venice ist die Rev. e, oder?

Und morgen beschaeftige ich mich dann mit dem Thema Pentium M. Ich hab zwar momentan keine Vorstellung wo die preislich liegen, aber eigentlich will ich nicht vom (ehemaligen?) Platzhirschen kaufen. Hab schon immer die Konkurenz unterstuetzt.    :Very Happy: 

Gute Nacht,

Simont

----------

